# 3 Cubs and a Momma



## MontanaResident (Jul 28, 2018)

I out this morning on a remote road looking for new Huckleberry patches. At about 10 yards 2 cubs saw me when I saw them. They went into a panic scramble up the slope and there was Momma and another cub.

I've seen lots of bears over the years and usually they run away and fast.

This was my first cub sighting and seeing a Momma about to go on the offensive. She jerk to alert and was pivoting on her hind legs and was about ready to charge. I put my foot into the pedal and got away as fast as I could on the narrow mountain road. Didn't have a camera, and wouldn't have had time to take a picture. I was also armed with a 1911 45ACP. I doubt being about 25 to 30 feet from this big bear it would have done the job, had I been able to get a shot off and hit it.

Tomorrow I am doing the State Line mountain road, and I'll be upgrading to the 44Mag and the camera will not be left at home again.


----------



## Huskybill (Aug 22, 2018)

I have a young male black bear that’s friendly. He seems to be. We had to take in the birdfeeders. He’s here all hours of the day looking for food. My fruit trees seem bare already.


----------



## MontanaResident (Aug 22, 2018)

Here that bear, if lucky, would be captured, radio collared and relocated to a very remote location. 2nd offence euthanasia. It is warned that feeding bears is tantamount to killing them.

Personally I would shoot him myself and tan the hide and grind the meat for my personal consumption. I have eaten bear meat, and IMO it was better then excellent.



Huskybill said:


> I have a young male black bear that’s friendly. He seems to be. We had to take in the birdfeeders. He’s here all hours of the day looking for food. My fruit trees seem bare already.


----------



## cuinrearview (Aug 22, 2018)

Saw my first bear on Friday about three miles from the cabin in the Manistee National Forest. 3:00 in the afternoon. They're not common downstate and not much more up there, so I was pumped.


----------



## MontanaResident (Aug 22, 2018)

cuinrearview said:


> Saw my first bear on Friday about three miles from the cabin in the Manistee National Forest. 3:00 in the afternoon. They're not common downstate and not much more up there, so I was pumped.



They are wicked cool to see. I had one good chance to get my bear during season. I had on me only a 357, which would have done the job, but I was to amaze to take the shot. It was a spring bear and his coat was beautiful. Almost glowing as he ran up a steep hillside to escape my sudden presence. My one other time I could have legally taken a bear was as he was crossing my yard. My 1st Alert System (the dog) signaled to me the opportunity, and by the time I had my Winchester M70 into my shoulder he was fading fast out of sight. Had I been in something other then my PJs, I would have pursued him.

Most of the time I see bears, is out of season. I had one looking into my cabin, thru the screen door window. My previous dog, was not a barker and started whining. I slammed shut the glass door and scared him off with a 22. That bear had become a problem and the game warden had to trap him, and relocate the garbage can pest.


----------



## grizz55chev (Aug 22, 2018)

MontanaResident said:


> I out this morning on a remote road looking for new Huckleberry patches. At about 10 yards 2 cubs saw me when I saw them. They went into a panic scramble up the slope and there was Momma and another cub.
> 
> I've seen lots of bears over the years and usually they run away and fast.
> 
> ...


A few yrs ago a neighbor called to warn the wife and I that a bear was in the area, it was about 1:00 p.m. I was curious so I went out to investigate, sure enough, there it was. It was kinda small, about the size of a German Shepard so I wasn’t too concerned. The bears around here tend to be more frightened of us than we are of them. It did something strange, it stood up tall on its hind legs and tried in vein to scare me, made me kinda nervous so I looked around a little while keeping my eye on it, sure enough, there in a small pear tree were two raccoon sized cubs! I backed away cautiously and let them amble on their way, guess they were just passing through. We see them quite often around here in late summer when the fruit trees start to ripen, they don’t stay through the fall.


----------



## cuinrearview (Aug 22, 2018)

Your bear stories aren't anything near what we have here. The bears are still in the woods for now. I saw mine for the two seconds it took him to sprint across the road. It was a near 200 lb black bear though. Real healthy.


----------



## grizz55chev (Aug 22, 2018)

I live in a wooded area, far from the suburbs. It’s 15 min to the nearest town and good 30 min to the interstate.


----------



## MontanaResident (Aug 22, 2018)

cuinrearview said:


> Your bear stories aren't anything near what we have here. The bears are still in the woods for now. I saw mine for the two seconds it took him to sprint across the road. It was a near 200 lb black bear though. Real healthy.



I pretty much live in the woods. I'm on the edge of the Lolo National Forest -- 3500 mi^2. Very densely forested, with a huge bear population. I'm pretty sure I come close to them regularly, but the forest is so thick I rarely see them. Same with the deer, mountain lions, elk. The moose almost wear a collar with bells attached. Lots and lots of Moose. In fact there is a pond down the road that they will stand in and suck the goop off the bottom.. I know of one other little known hidden pond, where I see lots of Moose droppings, but you have to apply for a moose tag, and only 3 are granted of the more then 350 applicants. I don't even bother.


----------



## cuinrearview (Aug 22, 2018)

If I want to hunt bear I can apply up north. I'm sure they would be sporting and all but I don't hunt for trophies or stories. We have plenty of whitetails around to satisfy our need for red meat.


----------



## muddstopper (Sep 22, 2018)

My grand daughter showed me some pics of a momma bear and three cubs that where crawling out of her car. She had left the window down and a pack of french fries on the seat. She was in the house and heard her car horn blow. She went out on the deck to see what was going on and saw the momma bear inside her car. Well she started screaming at the bear, while still on the deck of course, and moma crawled out the window, followed by three small cubs. She got pics as they walked away from the car. She was lucky in that the bears didnt really mess up the insides of the car. I have seen pics where a bear had ripped out the seat cushions and pretty much totaled a car.


----------



## cuinrearview (Sep 22, 2018)

muddstopper said:


> My grand daughter showed me some pics of a momma bear and three cubs that where crawling out of her car. She had left the window down and a pack of french fries on the seat. She was in the house and heard her car horn blow. She went out on the deck to see what was going on and saw the momma bear inside her car. Well she started screaming at the bear, while still on the deck of course, and moma crawled out the window, followed by three small cubs. She got pics as they walked away from the car. She was lucky in that the bears didnt really mess up the insides of the car. I have seen pics where a bear had ripped out the seat cushions and pretty much totaled a car.


Sounds like the family needs some education on better eating habits. Your daughter should show mama bear the movie "Super Size Me" and introduce her to the Michelle Obama school lunch diet.


----------



## osadayo99 (Mar 16, 2019)

Saw your post "3 cubs and a momma" thought I'd share this one, Alberta Canada on archery hunt


----------



## Saiso (Apr 8, 2019)

cuinrearview said:


> Your bear stories aren't anything near what we have here. The bears are still in the woods for now. I saw mine for the two seconds it took him to sprint across the road. It was a near 200 lb black bear though. Real healthy.


Finally, someone with a half decent guess on weight. We often get calls here saying « omg there’s a 500 lb black bear around and I’m very scared for my kids (or grandkids) »

Yaaaaa OK ma’am


----------



## Huskybill (Apr 8, 2019)

Stupid people here a guy in a nearby town shot a sow in his garage he left the door open. The male cub took off. I just tilled the garden and seen cub tracks and scat in the soil. This cub stayed in my area and grew to 400#. Haven’t seen him since he was hooting for a mate, they hoot because they can’t call 1-800- collect. Then the following year this cub shows up. He seems to be three years old now. He was ten feet from me one night at dusk. I have plenty of raspberries, apple trees, pear trees ect I planted for the deer. I never expected to have a bear visit.


----------



## Husky Man (Apr 8, 2019)

MontanaResident said:


> Here that bear, if lucky, would be captured, radio collared and relocated to a very remote location. 2nd offence euthanasia. It is warned that feeding bears is tantamount to killing them.
> 
> Personally I would shoot him myself and tan the hide and grind the meat for my personal consumption. I have eaten bear meat, and IMO it was better then excellent.





Yep, Feeding a Bear is almost as good as signing it's Death Warrant, Unfortunately too many people think that they are "Helping" wildlife of all kinds by feeding them.

Other than Birdfood, it is more common to feed them food items that are NOT Healthy for the animals, and worse, as you mentioned it creates "Undesirable Behavior" and causes the animals to earn a "Nuisance Animal" Status, which rarely ends well for the animal.

We live very close to the edge of the Bull Run watershed, which is closed to the public, as it is the source of Portland's water supply, so the wildlife is abundant, and Bears are common in our area, we are in a rural neighborhood, and the bears around us will often traverse the neighborhood to access the Sandy River, usually they don't become a nuisance, or aggressive, but for the most part people here act appropriately, not feeding or approaching the animals too closely, but enjoy seeing the wildlife in the area.

In the last year or so, the Cougar have become much more active in our area, than ever before, a Hiker was killed on the Hunchback Trail, only about 5 miles from our house, and less than 2 miles from my Wife's hair Salon. with several more sighted near our home, the closest only a half a mile away.

Wildlife can be Very Interesting and Exciting to watch, just Please always keep the Safety of Yourselves, AND the Animals in mind when around our Amazing Wildlife


Doug


----------



## Ted Jenkins (Apr 8, 2019)

We have a male come through our street most Thursdays morning and guess why. Thursday is our trash day. No body seems to care that trash is not good for the bears. It is kinda like the homeless where as feed them there will be more. Where we often walk the dogs we encounter bears including moma and here cubs. We do not act aggressive and they go there way with out problems. People can get up put there trash out just before the trucks come or take their trash themselves, but that is too difficult. Thanks


----------



## Mad Professor (Jun 27, 2019)

I'm sure this one is > 400lbs. His belly fur nearly drags on the ground




He's a local. Left a pile of turd that would fill a 5-gal bucket


----------



## Huskybill (Jun 27, 2019)

I had another bear visit, the misses thinks it’s smaller than the male that’s been hanging around, great.

Our bird feeders don’t go out till the bear hibernation starts, the bears do come out in the January thaw.


----------

